# Als auf die Schnelle.....



## havkat (2. April 2004)

Moin!

Ein kleiner, etwas verspäteter, Bericht von einem Kurztrip auf die Insel Als/DK.

Ein Orkantief am Wochenende unserer Ankunft verzögerte den Start, die Belästigung diverser Meerforellen bettreffend, etwas.
Am späten Vormittag des folgenden Montags peilte ich mal die Lage.............. passt!

Am frühen Nachmittag standen wir, mein Sohn Hannes und ich, voll aufgerödelt am Spülsaum der, von mir ausgewählten, Strecke.
Sehr hohes, noch leicht kabbeliges Wasser, vom Püster ordentlich angestaubt und durchgemischt.
Ein Gänsesäger passierte schwimmend das Riff und zeigte, aufgrund seiner Rekordzeit für die 20m - Strecke, dass eine sehr starke, südliche Strömung stand.

„Wenn nicht heute, wann dann Sohn?“

Ich hatte, vorher und im Stillen, schon alle heidnischen Götter des Nordens angefleht, dass es während dieser Tour doch endlich mal mit der ersten Blanken für Sohnemann klappen möge.
Wir nahmen unsere taktischen Positionen ein und ließen die Eisen fliegen.

Irgendwann, die Sonne war schon rot, ein Ruf von rechts.

„Papaa!“

Hannes stand, bis zur Hüfte, im Wasser des tiefen Beckens, dass  ich ihm für die Abendstunden wärmstens empfohlen hatte.
Konnte dort selbst schon so manche Gute für einen Aufenthalt in meinem Kescher überreden.
Da er die Rute schräg in meine Richtung hielt und ich in die untergehende Sonne schaute, konnte ich die Situation nicht richtig einschätzen und tippte erst mal auf einen „Grönländer plus“.

Bis sich was großes, silbernes vor ihm aus dem Wasser wuchtete und waagerecht zurück klatschte!
„Bummelich Siebzig!“ schoss mir durch den Kopf und ich machte, dass ich an Land kam.

Als ich näher kam hörte ich die Stradic über ihren Schnurverlust jammern und sah, dass die Rute bestätigend und eifrig nickte.
Wie aus Erz gegossen stand mein Ableger im Wasser und bot Paroli.

Kurzkommentar von seiner Seite: „Diesmal war´s kein Hänger!“

Als sie einmal, dicht unter der Oberfläche und auf Sichtweite, vorbeizog, konnte ich einen guten Hakensitz des blausilbernen 20er „Tobis“ diagnostizieren, beendete den Drill aber bei der ersten, sich bietenden Chance per Watkescher und brachte den, noch wild schlagenden, Fisch auf´s Trockene.







„Alle Wetter Sohn! Watt für ´ne Schöne! Petri!!“

Mehrere kräftige Hiebe auf die Schulterblätter und ein fester Händedruck folgten.
Wie es zwischen Männern eben üblich ist. 

Versorgen, messen und wiegen: Einundsiebzig und „auf´n Strich“ vier Kilos war das Ergebnis.






Ein blitzblanker, knackiger Barren jütisches Silber!
Der Fisch biss gegen 18.00 im näheren Uferbereich. Alles nach Guiding - Plan. 
Ich schaute in ein Gesicht mit roten Wangen, strahlenden, grünen Augen und wäre vor Stolz fast aus der Wathose geplatzt!
Die Coolness, die mit seinen gerade erreichten achtzehn Lenzen angesagt ist, konnte Freude und Adrenalinflash nur sehr unzureichend tarnen.






Abends gab der Vaddi dann ´nen Irish Single Malt aus, der das gleiche Alter wie mein Ableger hat, allerdings nicht so ganz die Zustimmung meines Herrn Sohnes fand. (Diese Jugend!)
Mir mundete er allerdings vorzüglich...................

Was gäbe es noch zu berichten?

Nun. Es blieb der einzige Kontakt für uns. Trotz guter Bedingungen war keine weitere Trutta zu überreden. Ein Dorsch, zwei Seeskorpione, datt war´s.
Abgesehen von einer, recht guten aber offensichtlich stark kurzsichtigen, Salmo trutta die, auf Rutenlänge und von rechts kommend, zwischen zwei großen Steinen aus dem Tangdschungel hervorschoss.......... und das Eisen sauber verfehlte. Drehte sofort wieder ab und war verschwunden. 
Tjääää.............. Schiet!

Ein paar Erlebnisse mit deutschen „Sportfreunden“ zu berichten spare ich mir. Ich saach ma „Küstenknigge“.
Zu mal ich, in bummelich fünfundzwanzig Jahren Küstenlatscherei, so ziemlich alles erlebt habe was man sich vorstellen, oder auch nicht vorstellen kann.
Einmal waren allerdings ein paar deutliche (und etwas lautere) Worte angebracht und ein „Kollege“ kann froh sein, dass der Vaddi seine Sturm und Drangzeit schon lange hinter sich hat........... 

Meinen Beobachtungen nach waren wenige aber gute bis sehr gute Fische an dem, von uns beackerten, Küstenabschnitt unterwegs.






So konnte ich, während fünftägiger Revierbegehung und Befischung, „nur“ zwei weitere Drills von Mefos beobachten. 
Fische denen ich allerdings mal freihändig vier bis fünf, bzw. sechs bis sieben Kilos gebe. Beide nahmen Eisen. 
Eine kugelrunde Steelhead von umbei sechzig wurde am Freitagmorgen von einem benachbarten Angler gelandet. Nahm ein Garnelenimitat am Spiralborsalino oder wie die Dinger heißen.
Ein Klönschnack mit einem dänischen Angler bestätigte meine Beobachtungen.
Relativ wenig los, aber wenn dann.........

War also alles drin, wie man so sagt.

Allerdings hätte mich selbst eine „Ü80“ an meiner Rute nicht mehr gefreut, als das erste Tänzchen meines Sohnes mit dem silbernen Suchtfaktor.


----------



## Blauortsand (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Mann super Bericht!!!!!
Spannend zu lesen und hört sich nach ner guten Tour an nur eine Schöne für Dich wäre Dir meinerseits noch vergönnt gewesen!
Den Strand habe ich erkannt und mag ihn auch sehr nur dass ich dort bislang auch nur beim drillen zuschauen durfte!
Gratulation an den Sohnemann den Fisch vergißt er nie wieder!!!!!


----------



## woodstock69 (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Cooler Bericht und Glückwunsch an Sohn und stolzen Vater!  :q 

Als scheint ein magischer Anziehungspunkt für das vereinte deutsche Anglerproletariat zu sein, denn dort habe ich auch schon so meine Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## MFGI (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Super Bericht, gespickt mit einer gesunden Portion Ironie  .
Glückwunsch an Junior zum Traumfisch.
Ich lasse jetzt mal deutsche Angler außen vor, auf Langeland waren es die Holländer, die ein deutschtypisches Verhalten an den Tag legten.....#d


----------



## Locke (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Havkat #6

Wat fürn genialer Bericht, liest man mit Freude.

Aber die Beschreibung 





> hörte ich die Stradic über ihren Schnurverlust jammern


ist absolut weltklasse!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Super, toller Bericht und Glückwunsch für Deinen Sohn! #r 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Gunnar (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Super Havkat, Glückwunsch an deinen Sohn. #r Dass er den Single Malt verschmäht hat, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## petipet (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

@havkat #6 

Mannomann. Toller Bericht. Glückwunsch an deinen Sohn.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Meerforellenfan (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

herrlich wie vader sich freut wenn sohnemann was fängt

ich kann das aus eigener erfahrung gut nachvollziehen

schöne bilder und lebendiger bericht macht spass zu lesen


----------



## Micky Finn (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Moin Havkat,

spannender Bericht, liest sich wie ein Krime..... und noch tolle Bilder dazu.

Danke für die tollen Zeilen

Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Endgeil Torsten #6  #6  #6 

Du solltest mal an ein Buch denken   Von der ersten bis zur letzten Seite würde man sich mit Ehrfurcht kaputtlachen :q


----------



## uga (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Mannomann,ich sitze hier und bin von einer Gänsehaut überzogen......DAS SIND STOLLZE WORTE VON EINEM VATER;GLÜCKWUNSCH EUCH BEIDEN;ECHT KLASSE BERICHT.Da bekomme ich lust auf einen sohn,das muß ein super gefühl sein.So macht unser Hobby richtig spass,macht weiter so jungs,den:FISCHERS FRITZ BRAUCHT KEINE DROGEN!!!
BIS DANN U G A


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Klasse Bericht! #r 
Mein Rollengriff ist jetzt noch warm, als hätte ich mitgefischt. :q  #h


----------



## Jirko (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

feinste feder havi – ein tränendrüsenteibender mehrzeiler, wie man ihn sich nicht besser wünschen kann #6 und natürlich auch gratulatione an deinem sprössling für die bestandene mefotaufe – und dann auch noch solch ein traumhafter silberling #6

ich glaube, langsam werde ich schwach :m


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Mensch Torsten,

das ist schon den zweite tolle Bericht den ich heute lese. Geniale Wortwahl deinerseits und das zu so früher Stunde. #6 

Ein nachträgliches aber nicht minder dickes Petri an deinen Sohn und dich.

PS: Vaterstolz ist aber auch ein geiles Gefühl, gelle!?


----------



## Tiffy (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Moin havkat,

dat haste aber wieder mal fein geschrieben. Da bekommt man ja feuchte Finger....

stehe übrings noch zur Adoption zur Verfügung. Mefos hab ich zwar schon gefangen aber der Single Malt der macht mich dann doch schwach   :q 

Glückwunsch und Respekt an Deinen Sprössling  #r  #h


----------



## Jo (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Servus havkat,

Gratulation an den Fänger.....was für ein Start ins Mefoanglerleben



> Allerdings hätte mich selbst eine „Ü80“ an meiner Rute nicht mehr gefreut, als das erste Tänzchen meines Sohnes mit dem silbernen Suchtfaktor



.......und Gratulation den Vaddi....da kann ich doch glatt mitfühlen....hab auch einen angelnden Filius von 20 Lenzen  


Viele  Grüße

Jo


----------



## Gnilftz (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Moin Vaddi,
ein super kurzweiliger Bericht, meinen Glückwunsch an den Sohnemann & an den stolzen Papa!!! #r 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Zeit, wenn meine "Kurzen" alt genug sind, mich an die Küste zu begleiten!!! 
Gruß & TL
Heiko #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Ein toller Bericht, gespickt mit noch schöneren Bildern!  :m 
Einfach erste Sahne!!! Das lesen bereitete mir höchstes Vergnügen :z 
Nochmals  #r


----------



## Ace (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Man wie lange hab ich darauf gewartet
Diese sautrockene norddeutsche schreibweise ist einfach nur genial.

Wie der Vadder so der Sohn sach ich mal...ne.
fetten Glückwunsch an den jungen Herrn.:m
Ich hab schon einiges Versucht um so einen Fisch zu fangen...vielleicht kommt er ja noch. Wenn nicht les ich einfach weiter deine Berichte.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

#6 ...spitze Torsten...... ich bin begeistert....Stil, Ausdruck, Inhalt und Sohnemann eine 1 mit Sternchen......
Solltest Du noch mehr solcher Geschichten auf Lager haben, so kann ich Dir hier sagen, dass auf meiner Page immer ein paar Seiten für Dich reserviert sein werden..   
Astrein und ein fettes Petri an den Filius  #g


----------



## Fastroller (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

ohne Worte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Fastroller (2. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

übrigens....

@ Dorschdiggler,

mit Dir würd ich gern mal los...

ich fhre...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Moin havkat,
habe Deinen Bericht und die netten Kommentare der Boardi`s jetzt schon zum dritten Mal gelesen- immer wieder super.
Und der auch schon zitierte Satz:

_Als ich näher kam hörte ich die Stradic über ihren Schnurverlust jammern und sah, dass die Rute bestätigend und eifrig nickte._

das ist ja schon Erotik #r .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## digerko (3. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

... wie immer ein wunderschöner Bericht.
Ich hab schon gerätselt, wie ein junger Mensch zum Mefo angeln kommen kann, wenn er nicht von Haus aus eine Großpackung Frustrationstoleranz mitbringt.
Der von Dir berichtete Weg hinterläßt mit Sicherheit Spuren.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Dorschjäger (3. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Hallo Havi,
ich bin von deinem Bericht über den Meerforellenfang deines Sohnes begeistert.
Glückwunsch an Sohnemann zu diesem tollen Fang.-Respekt-
Warum ist denn das Meer sooo weit von Nürnberg entfernt.

Tight lines
Dorschjäger und Hechtjäger


----------



## The_Duke (3. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

*Grandios geschrieben!*  #r   #r  #6 #6

Solch ein Fangbericht ist für einen eingefleischten Angler, wie Telefonsex für andere :q :q...man ist zwar nicht richtig dabei, aber es kommt einem so vor! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Erstklassiger Bericht havkat)))))


----------



## anguilla (3. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Na endlich mal wieder...
...die Zeilen sind purer Genuss und einfach nicht mit Worten zu beschreiben! :m

Ich fang gleich nochmal von vorn an..

Dickes Petri an dein Zögling! Die Erste und dann gleich so'n Kaliber! #r


----------



## DerDuke (3. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Super,  #6 

ich glaube der beste Bericht den ich hier bis jetzt gelesen habe. Glückwunsch.

Mein Sohn ist erst 5,5 Jahre alt, also wird mir ein solch schönes Erlebnis erst in ein paar Jahre gegönnt sein.

  #r


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (3. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Glückwunsch #v ,
sehr schöner Bericht, absolut spitzen Schreibweise.

Und das "auf die schnelle" #h


----------



## marioschreiber (3. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

SUPER !!!

Wie immer mit der gehörigen Priese Norddeutschen Humor verfasst  :q 
Es ist immer wieder ein Fest "Vaddi´s" Berichte zu lesen!


Glückwünsche an deinen Ableger !!!



> ich glaube der beste Bericht den ich hier bis jetzt gelesen habe.


Wenn man die Suchfunktion nutzt, dann kann man noch so einige dieser Art von Havkat finden. #4  #4  #4Dabei fällt mir ein : Havkat, hast du nicht mal von einer eigenen Homepage gesprochen ??? 
Diese Schreibweise..... einfach genial


----------



## seatrout61 (4. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Kann mich den Glückwünschen nur anschliessen,
einfach ein begnadeter Stil.


----------



## havkat (4. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Ooooch Kinners! (Ganzrotwerd) 

Bedanke mich! (VerbeugundMützeab)

Eure Glückwünsche wurden überbracht und ich bin beauftragt ein fettes "Petri Dank" rüberzulassen.

Nu muss der Vaddi aber sehen, dass er nachlegt. Sonst wird der Bengel noch größenwahnsinnig. 
Obwohl seine Prioritäten momentan etwas anders gelagert sind (Mädels, Paaahdie, Chilling.......), kommt er gegen den Virus nicht an...... gegen seine Gene schon ma gaaanich. 
Wenn er mit loszieht, steht er mit mehr Biss und Ausdauer im Wasser als der Alte.


----------



## Maddin (5. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Sauber  #6 !! Text, Fotos und Fisch  #r 
Son Barren hat uns auf Aerö leider gefehlt  :c


----------



## Franky (5. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Mööönsch Torsten! :m Dickes Petri an den Butjer!!!! :z Has' ja ma wieder fein hingekriegt wa! :q Ich mein damit nicht nur den Bericht, sondern auch "den Rest" (Sohn und Guiding). Nur bei der Sache mit dem Single Malt solltest Du noch ein wenig mit ihm üben... :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Klasse Bericht Thorsten. Es macht immer Spaß deine Berichte zu lesen. #6 Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an den Sohnemann.


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

NORDISH BY NATURE

Vielen Dank für den super Bericht und 
Gratulation an den Sohnemann


----------



## Kalle25 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Ein super Bericht von meinem Hafenkätzchen!

In puncto Erziehung solltest Du aber noch einmal nachlegen. Wíe kann einem das lecker Tröpfchen nicht munden?


----------



## Laksos (7. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*



> Spiralborsalino


Oh jo, is 'n Fang-Verhüterli, woll?   


Ein ganz ein feiner Bericht, man freut sich beim Lesen richtig mit über euer gemeinsames schönes Erlebnis und Glück!  #6


----------



## Esoxologe (7. April 2004)

*AW: Als auf die Schnelle.....*

Ich glaube ich muss wohl doch mal eine fangen,so ein  netter Bericht animiert ein ungemein.
Hier im boarischen freuen sich die Angler auch sehr über Seeforellen,aber so eine Begeisterung wie die Küstenangler mit ihren Mefos bringen die hier nicht auf.Ausserdem gibt es hier einen Riesenfutterneid.Kaum einer würde einem ehrlich sagen wo er gut gefangen hat,aus Angst der andere könnte ihm was vor der Nase wegschnappen.Schlimm sowas.
Deswegen hat mir sehr gefallen das die Küsties mich letztes Jahr mit guten Tipps versorgt haben.Nur so konnte ich mit meinem Freund einen schönen erfolgreichen Törn inj WH/DD erleben.Weiter so ,ihr da oben an der Quelle der Glückseligkeit.Versorgt uns mit tollen Berichten,dann sind wir ,die viele Kilometer weg wohnen,schon halbwegs zufrieden.


----------

